# If My Body Were a Car



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

*If My Body Were a Car*

*- *scary how true it is!!

*
**If my body were a car, this is the time I would be thinking about trading it in for a newer model. I've got bumps and dents and scratches in my finish and my paint job is getting a little dull ... But that's not the worst of it. 

My headlights are out of focus and it's especially hard to see things up close 

My traction is not as graceful as it once was. I slip and slide and skid and bump into things even in the best of weather. 

My whitewalls are stained with varicose veins. 

It takes me hours to reach my maximum speed. My fuel rate burns inefficiently. 

But here's the worst of it -- 

Almost every time I sneeze, cough or sputter, either my radiator leaks or my exhaust backfires!






*
*
*


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 12, 2014)

I have just had a full service and MOT, and I passed....


----------



## d0ug (Jul 12, 2014)

If you put in good quality gas [food] an good quality oil [supplements] you can bring back that car like new or at least run a lot better.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 17, 2014)

If my body were a car I would take it to a body mechanic and get it fixed. And not pseudo scientist getting cautiously artsy some with memorized knowledge they haven't a clue.


----------



## taffboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Like my car I don't have it seviced regular.I never go to the doctor.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd have a lube job on my knee joints. Some fillings in my grill, and a new vinyl top.


----------



## d0ug (Jul 17, 2014)

I would not go to the doctor because if the red light was on in the dash all they would cut the wire and tell me that the light will not bother me any more.
They manage symptom not address causes.


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2014)

d0ug said:


> If you put in good quality gas [food] an good quality oil [supplements] you can bring back that car like new or at least run a lot better.



You guys are hilarious, but I'm with Doug. Just watch out for damage from collisions, ie doctors!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2014)

chic said:


> You guys are hilarious, but I'm with Doug. Just watch out for damage from collisions, ie doctors!



Yes.  IMO ...  They both operate the same.  Doctors and Mechanics are equally out to get us most of the time.  .. From my personal experience , they both have their own agendas and not our best interests.


----------



## Honey (Jul 18, 2014)

I think my big end went downhill years ago!


----------



## Ina (Jul 18, 2014)

I could use an engine tune up, a new transmission, a nice straight drive shaft, and new tires.


----------

